# l'encens des gentilles adorations intellectuelles



## Vaelin

Bonsoir !

J'ai un problème concernant le segment du livre de Pierre Loti "Les Désenchantées" : "l'encens des gentilles adorations intellectuelles". 
Pour le contexte : "lettres de femmes, pour la plupart, les unes signées, les autres non, apportant à l'écrivain l'encens..."
Je ne vois pas comment traduire le segment..

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Itisi

'The incense of nice intellectual adulation'?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Given the context, which seems to be depreciating, I would go for "sweet" for "_gentilles_".

Sorry, I'm not keen on "nice" anyway as it seems vague, probably because it is often used to mean almost anything - except its true meaning (balanced/equilibrated).


----------



## Itisi

I chose 'nice' quite deliberately, because of its twee feel, because 'sweet' would be misunderstood as 'pleasant', and for want of anything better...


----------



## Garoubet

Je verrais dans "gentilles" une notion de inoffensives, unharmful, pour adoucir la notion d'adoration. Jusqu'au milieu des années 1900, le terme adoration impliquait des comportements assez fort.


----------



## Vaelin

Thank you for your answers, I just thought that I had to explain what it meant instead of translating this sentence just as it is.
I think that "unharmful" and "adoration" are good options !


----------



## lentulax

Garoubet said:


> Je verrais dans "gentilles" une notion de inoffensives, unharmful, pour adoucir la notion d'adoration. Jusqu'au milieu des années 1900, le terme adoration impliquait des comportements assez fort.



Agreed. 'decorous'?


----------



## archijacq

"encens" : dans ce contexte, "_Au fig._ Louange extrême, flatterie excessive"


----------



## Vaelin

archijacq said:


> "encens" : dans ce contexte, "_Au fig._ Louange extrême, flatterie excessive"



Merci, j'aurais dû rechercher si "encens" avait un sens secondaire. Maintenant, je vois mieux le sens de la phrase.


----------



## Itisi

Mais traduire 'encens' par 'louange extrême' ou flatterie excessive' ne marche pas ici parce qu'il y a déjà 'adoration'.

De toute façon, en englais, 'encens' a le même sens : "4._ rare_ homage or adulation"

Je trouve que les traductions proposées sont plutôt des interprétations, qui s'éloignent du sens de 'gentil'.  Je ne suis plus d'accord avec 'nice', que j'ai proposé plus haut.  Je propose maintenant 'kindly'.


----------



## Vaelin

Itisi said:


> Mais traduire 'encens' par 'louange extrême' ou flatterie excessive' ne marche pas ici parce qu'il y a déjà 'adoration'.
> 
> De toute façon, en englais, 'encens' a le même sens : "4._ rare_ homage or adulation"
> 
> Je trouve que les traductions proposées sont plutôt des interprétations, qui s'éloignent du sens de 'gentil'.  Je ne suis plus d'accord avec 'nice', que j'ai proposé plus haut.  Je propose maintenant 'kindly'.



Si "encens" et "adoration" ont le même sens, je peux en supprimer un comme ça cela ne fera pas redondant.
Quelque chose comme ça : "Bringing to the writer the kind and intelectual incense of these letters" ?


----------



## Itisi

*Vaselin*, ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire !  Il n'y a rien à supprimer !


----------



## Vaelin

Itisi said:


> *Vaselin*, ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire !  Il n'y a rien à supprimer !



Oui mais si deux mots ont le même sens dans une phrase, ce n'est pas utile d'avoir deux fois les mêmes chose, non ?


----------



## Itisi

L'auteur, qui n'est pas n'importe qui, ne trouve pas que ces deux mots ont le même sens (et il a raison, d'ailleurs), sinon, il n'aurait pas écrit cette phrase .  Il suffit de traduire ce qui est écrit, 'The incense of etc...'


----------



## archijacq

_(source : Cnrtl)_
_Au fig._ Louange extrême, flatterie excessive : 
4. André Lhéry, romancier connu, dépouillait avec lassitude son courrier... Lettres de femmes, pour la plupart, les unes signées, les autres non, apportant à l'écrivain l'*encens* des gentilles adorations intellectuelles. Loti, _Les Désenchantées,_1906, p. 5.


----------



## Itisi

'Incense' can have that same connotation (as I said at #10).


----------



## Garoubet

I agree with Itisi and the use of "incense"; what about "delicate" for _gentille_? I read this sentence recently and was wondering if it could be the same meaning.
"Romance indeed sometimes makes use of the grosser sentiments, and less refined affections of the squire and the confidant, as a foil to the delicate adoration, the platonic purity, .."


----------



## Itisi

*Garoubet*, I see what you are getting at, but it still doesn't match 'gentil'..., Do you think 'gentle' would be closer to 'gentil'...? It's really difficult, as there just_ isn't_ a word that really corresponds to 'gentil'!


----------



## Garoubet

Itisi, I fully agree with your comment; it's difficult, not only because there isn't a word, but also because we all have our own 2018 interpretation of a sentence written in 1906. Maybe gentle would be a good option, but what would be the right word in that case; "gentle adoration or adulation"?


----------



## Itisi

I thought it might be better to avoid 'adoration' because it sounds religious, but I see that 'adulation' can mean "servile flattery; exaggerated and hypocritical praise", and that doesn't fit, so it's back to 'adoration'....


----------



## Vaelin

Would "laudation" be suitable ?


----------



## Itisi

Well, I think the closest to 'adoration' is 'adoration'!


----------



## Nicomon

Si ça peut aider_... 
Les Désenchantées_ a été traduit. Le traducteur aurait approuvé les suggestions d'Itisi et Garoubet. 
Voici donc le même segment en version anglaise :


> ‘So many letters this morning,’ he sighed. ‘Too many letters!’.
> To be sure, on the days when the postman brought him fewer he was no better pleased, suddenly fancying himself isolated in the world.
> Letters from women for the most part, some signed, others not, *breathing the incense of delicate intellectual adoration of the author*.


 This sounds pretty good to my non  native ears. 

Source (page 6 du PDF) :  *Disenchanted Desenchantees - Forgotten Books*
Si vous n'arrivez pas à ouvrir le PDF, cliquez sur ce lien :* Disenchanted*


----------



## Itisi

I find that sentence quite strange, actually...


----------



## tartopom

Voilà ce que je comprends.
encens dans le sens de hommage.
adorations dans celui d'amour / d'attachement extrême
gentilles comme quelque chose de mignon / de touchant

The letters are tribute - to the writer- of touching intellectual love.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> I find that sentence quite strange, actually...


 Ah ben là.  Comme la traductrice,  *Clara Bell* est décédée en 1927... on ne pourra pas lui dire. Elle va se retourner dans sa tombe, la pauvre.
Les écrivains et traducteurs anglophones écrivaient peut-être autrement, en 1906 ?

Et moi qui était si fière d'avoir trouvé la version anglaise de l'original. 

Également trouvé (mais ce n'est pas une traduction du livre) : 





> The novel begins with the author, Lhéry, poring over letters from his many admirers, 'letters from women, for the most part, some signed, others are not, *carrying to the writer the incense of pretty intellectual adorations'*.


  Je ne suis pas sûre d'aimer "_pretty_".  Moi aussi, j'ai compris _gentilles _comme quelque chose de mignon, touchant.
_Sweet _(déjà suggéré) ne me semble pas si mal en fin de compte.


----------



## Vaelin

Je n'avais pas réussi à trouver s'il avait été publié, merci !



tartopom said:


> Voilà ce que je comprends.
> encens dans le sens de hommage.
> adorations dans celui d'amour / d'attachement extrême
> gentilles comme quelque chose de mignon / de touchant
> 
> The letters are tribute - to the writer- of touching intellectual love.



Oui, en plus il garde certaines lettres pour les lire plus tard.. et il dit que certaines lettres le touchent ^^


----------



## Itisi

Nico, cette phrase-ci (on parle de la partie en gras) correspond bien, et ce n'est pas pour le plaisir de te contredire, mais je trouve ça pas mal, 'pretty intellectual adorations', tout compte fait... Ça rend bien l'idée un peu cucu de 'gentilles'...De toute façon, c'est mitigé plus tard par le fait qu'il dise qu'il est touché par les épanchements de ces femmes.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je préfère _delicate_ (comme dans la traduction de 1906 que t'aimes pas) ou bien  _sweet_ ou à la rigueur _charming_. 

Je n'y peux rien, pour moi _gentilles _ne correspond pas à _pretty _que je traduirais par_ jolies _et comprendrais comme_ joliment écrites_.


----------



## Itisi

Ah, mais je suis d'accord que 'pretty' ne correspond pas à 'gentilles', et que je vais à l'encontre de tout ce que j'ai dit auparavant, pourtant je trouve que ça rend bien.  Je n'y peux rien non plus !


----------

